# PC erkennt LAN-Kabel  nicht mehr



## Dg1989 (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich benötige eure Hilfe, da ich echt verzweifle...

Ich habe heute Windows etc. auf einen Laptop installiert. Damit die Updates schneller geladen werden habe ich das LAN Kabel aus meinen Rechner gezogen und am Laptop angeschlossen. Als ich das Kabel zurück am PC angeschlossen hatte, erkannte er es nicht. Die Windows Netzwerkdiagnose sagt "Ein Netzwerkkabel ist nicht Ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen oder möglicherweise Fehlerhaft". Habe das Kabel schon zig mal neu angeschlossen und es passiert nichts. Am Laptop geht das Kabel aber...
Habe den LAN-Treiber schon neu installiert, Netzwerkadapter (Mainboard) de- und aktiviert, Fritzbox neu gestartet, der Geräte-Manger zeigt mir auch keinen Fehler an. Lt. BIOS ist der REALTEK LAN-Controller auch an.

Was kann man noch probieren?

*EDIT*
Gerade als ich das Themas erstellt habe und aus dem Bios gegangen bin, ist der PC mit etwas Schwierigkeiten neu gestartet und erkennt wie durch ein Wunder wieder das Lan Kabel. Die LED-Leuchte am Netzwerkstecker ist nun auch wieder an. Hat sich also erledigt 

Schönes Wochenende


----------

